# Vulture Hill Haunt Pics



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, here they are...
3 albums, 2 years
Pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket
hope this link works,
otherwise go to www.photobucket.com and search for WyattFurr
These are all daytime shots, all the nightshots were way to dark
You'll just imagine the fog and fake blue moonlight....
every year I tweak it a bit and add and subtract stuff,
need to work on the animation stuff too.
as an aside....
I posted a pic of me in "Wyatt" mode.Now you know the face behind the badge.I'll try to take a new one this year.
My hair is so NOT that color anymore...
but,at least I still have it,so no complaints.
Happy Haunting


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool! Love the house. Nice pic of you Wyatt!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

If the link above is confusing try this
thanks to kryptonoff for the help...

Halloween 2004 pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ohhh. there we go. Nice yard Haunt Wyatt!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks awesome Wyatt. My son loves cowboys so my wife is repainting his room right now. Got him a log bed and assorted props. Anyways, looks great, surely the most decorated house on the block.
Look in the Props and Prop building section of this forum for Trishaannes pictures of her corpsed Blucky skeleton. Corpsing lesson(learned the hard way)
This would put your haunt over the edge if they looked like that. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Beautiful house, Wyatt...I love the spooky atmosphere you've created!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Those are great pics! I love how youve positioned your Bluckys. I never thought of dressing them before either. 

TOO many ideas... Why oh Why did I join this forum?????


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice haunt. Great idea with the cowboys. That gives me ideas for future yard haunts. Im thinking a totally old west type yard haunt, a little different from the norm.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool back drop, awesome house!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to all for the compliments,it means a lot coming from the "experts". I want to get into the garage this weekend and work on some new ideas.The weather has been over in the 100's, so I am limited to early morning and evening. I really want to "paint" the guys,to give them a little more detail, and get them all some long pants.(the October nights can be quite cool).
This,plus a tattered shirt or vest,will reinforce each skellie's character. I plan a pair of saloon girls too, but finding a child-size dress has been hard.Guess not many kids want to dress up like a old-time western whore.Add to that,PVC innards to help them stand on thier own.(if I only didn't have to work for a living, I would get a lot more done.)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You really used your desert flora yard to your advantage! Great theme, dude.. And your house is really nice..I'm jealous of it, my house is small.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

nice pics Wyatt


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wyatt Furr have you tried any goodwill type stores or even resale shops, for that childs dress. or even an old prom dress ..
love the balcony pic ..


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You have a nice setup there Wyatt Furr. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------

